# 22 bird shot



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anybody shot 22 bird shot I would like to know how it shots and if it's okay for the barrel.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

T-Dog96 said:


> Has anybody shot 22 bird shot I would like to know how it shots and if it's okay for the barrel.


I have never shot it although I did open up a shell only to find out that the shot was so small I doubt it would actually inflict a mortal wound on any type of animal. Might be fun to shoot the neighbors cats with though.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Shot a grinner with it from about 8ft away,did'nt even flinch.Came back the next night and got a hp,made it about 3ft.Might kill a mouse/small bird,but for anything bigger you would be better-off throwing sand in their eyes.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried shooting that when i was a kid and it didn't even have enough power to eject the shell from my semi-auto.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

If I remember right its #12 shot - mice sized critters less than 10 ft away is about it.

Might be a good choice for vermin inside your attic or barn since the shot won't penetrate anything solid.

Marlin made / makes a 'Garden Gun' which is a .22 smoothbore made especially for this.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Always have some lying around. I prefer the Federal crimped shells vs. the CCI plastic cap stuff.. Have an old Winchester 67A smoothbore that I use to kill rats and mice in the chicken coupe with. Birdshot works well for that chore.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Used to use it in my revolver to shoot rats and snakes when I cut our grass with the riding lawnmower, but I knocked my gun fell off the hood and it got ran over when I put my beer back in the cup holder. JK


It works good for rats and mice at 10' or so.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

In Aug., Sept., and Oct, I do a lot of Gin-sanging, and there for see a lot of snakes. 22 L.R. shot shells, a Ruger single six and a 3ft. Timber Rattler, or Copper head makes for an interesting scenerio. In short, I likem.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Off subject sorry but what is Gin-Sanging? 
On topic I have used birdshot for close chipmunks but it seems very unreliable pattern wise.

Ganzer


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Off subject sorry but what is Gin-Sanging?
> On topic I have used birdshot for close chipmunks but it seems very unreliable pattern wise.
> 
> Ganzer


Just a guess but.... Hunting for ginseng plants? The roots can be worth quite a bit of money. 

That treasure hunting show on the discovery channel did a segment in Hillsdale Co. a few years back where they were searching for ginseng and had some success...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> In Aug., Sept., and Oct, I do a lot of Gin-sanging, and there for see a lot of snakes. 22 L.R. shot shells, a Ruger single six and a 3ft. Timber Rattler, or Copper head makes for an interesting scenerio. In short, I likem.


I know some guys out west that carry shotshells in there .44 mags just for snake protection. They claim it is pretty effecetive and easier to hit a rattler in the head with the shot. I have some CCI 44 special shot shells that I picked up just to play with but I have not shot them yet.


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

We get bats in our log cabin and the shot shells work great! Well pretty great I usually have to step on them after I knock them down but since the cabin is what is called an eagles nest style with really tall ceilings in the middle (like 16' -18' guess) it is the only way to get them. The tiny shot is perfect since it does not damage the wood. As long as you are within 20' or so it will do the trick. Wear eye protection the shot comes back and hits you if shooting indoors. Not hard enough to even sting on bare skin but one in the eye would suck.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

The shells you are talking about are commonly referred to as "snake loads" and not effective for much more. Even then, a .22 doesn't pakc enough 'bang' to do much.

Because of the rifling in the barrel, pattern of a snake load is pretty useless for anything more than a couple steps distant. 

Here's a good read on this topic:
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot30.htm


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> I know some guys out west that carry shotshells in there .44 mags just for snake protection. They claim it is pretty effecetive and easier to hit a rattler in the head with the shot. I have some CCI 44 special shot shells that I picked up just to play with but I have not shot them yet.


 They make them in 45 also, the 22s are lighter however I doubt that thay would cycle an auto.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> Off subject sorry but what is Gin-Sanging?
> On topic I have used birdshot for close chipmunks but it seems very unreliable pattern wise.
> 
> Ganzer


 Gin -Sang is a wild, (domestic), plant that blooms in Aug -Sept, by blooming the berries turn red. Depending on the market year, the roots will sell for between 300-1100 dollars a pound. (although its protected in mich, and mich is full of it, other states allow the digging of it.)


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> They make them in 45 also, the 22s are lighter however I doubt that thay would cycle an auto.


I have some in .38/.357 as well.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

jmoser said:


> I have some in .38/.357 as well.


 I've seen those. They would make a quicker job of it, but the 22s work just fine and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

The 38 / 357 loads are much hotter than the 22 loads... When shooting in the coupe the chickens don't really care for that big bang and ricochet of pellets in the dark... :lol:


----------



## anthonyd87 (Jun 8, 2009)

they are good if you shoot very small animals from 10 feet or closer otherwise not so great haha.


----------



## richmick (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Ruger Single Six, 22 cal handgun I use for chipmunks at our northern cabin. I use the CCI long rifle and WMR shotshells.
I used to try and shoot the little buggers with a pellet gun. Missed a lot. 
Now all I have to do is point and shoot... Out to about 15 feet I hardly ever miss.. Try that with a pellet gun with a chipmunk on the run..


----------

